# overboost on f23 turbo, no tune



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

So i finally got my tt back on the road with the f23, manifold, tip, mbc, and dv. Car is not tuned. i installed the mbc to work as overboost protection. i close the mbc and the car will spike anywhere between 22 to 28 psi and jump to 10 then spike again, then just hold at about 10 unless i off throttle and get back on it then it will spike. Just wondering if anyone has any input on the situation. :screwy:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Hu... Don't know man.. Maybe Doug will be able to help. When I first saw the thread I was like, He needs an MBC. Which mbc are you using? If you set it to a certain pressure, THAT'S what you should get. Unless its overboosting from a leak in your WG or WG line. Did you check the WG for leaks? Could be as easy as a line that's not on tight. Or a hole/crack in that WG line.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

yeahh idk its weird, im going to recheck everything after work today, but i deff do have a vacuum leak somewhere, and idk if this would have any affect but i have an exhaust leak between turbo/downpipe :banghead: cant bolt it on all the way with stock downpipe :thumbdown:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah dude, vac leaks are no bueno. The fact that your boost is all over the place makes me think you've got a leaking WG or WG vac line. Since you most likely have a new WG with your f23, I'd say check that line. Take the line off of the n75 and see if you can get it to hold any pressure. If it leaks, any psi should be noticeable. Should hold 20psi fine. 
As for your turbo/manifold gasket, you gotta fix that. I believe that the escaping heat from a blown gasket can cook a turbo over time.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah dude, vac leaks are no bueno. The fact that your boost is all over the place makes me think you've got a leaking WG or WG vac line. Since you most likely have a new WG with your f23, I'd say check that line. Take the line off of the n75 and see if you can get it to hold any pressure. If it leaks, any psi should be noticeable. Should hold 20psi fine.
> As for your turbo/manifold gasket, you gotta fix that. I believe that the escaping heat from a blown gasket can cook a turbo over time.


yeahh im deff going to take a deeper look at it today, try and figure it out.... and i need to find a downpipe asap, 42dd says 5-15 days for delivery, or im going to have to figure out away to get this on with the stock downpipe.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

What do you mean "close" the mbc? If you are running it in parallel to the N75 valve and it's closed all the way down, then there's your issue.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

Atomic Ed said:


> What do you mean "close" the mbc? If you are running it in parallel to the N75 valve and it's closed all the way down, then there's your issue.


with it tightened all the way or loosened it wasnt changing boost, i fixed vacuum leaks now it went from overboosting, to hitting 12psi and fluttering like if it had a blown coil then it will boost, the cars gone wilddd. ordering a 3inch dp/tp tomorrow.. see where that will lead me :banghead:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> with it tightened all the way or loosened it wasnt changing boost, i fixed vacuum leaks now it went from overboosting, to hitting 12psi and fluttering like if it had a blown coil then it will boost, the cars gone wilddd. ordering a 3inch dp/tp tomorrow.. see where that will lead me :banghead:


Reset the ecu and drive I again.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Reset the ecu and drive I again.


yeahh thats what im going to do today


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Does "no tune" mean stock programing or a stock turbo K04 based chip?

I'd fix the problems you described (exhaust leak, vacuum leaks, weird N75 setup) and buy the right software for your turbo/injectors.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> Does "no tune" mean stock programing or a stock turbo K04 based chip?
> 
> I'd fix the problems you described (exhaust leak, vacuum leaks, weird N75 setup) and buy the right software for your turbo/injectors.


no tune at all, stock settings... i was just replacing a blown turbo with this for the meantime until i was able to get the rest of the parts, the vacuum leaks are fixed, and i was running a mbc in line with the n75 to stop overboost which isnt helping, and im going to try and get the exhaust on correctly or order the dp/tp


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Sounds good.

You need a tune ASAP and when you get one ditch the N75 and run a MBC. Just keep the N75 plugged in electronically.

I'd ask Doug @ FT what he prefers for a tune.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> no tune at all, stock settings...


My money is on this as a big part of the problem....


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> You need a tune ASAP and when you get one ditch the N75 and run a MBC. Just keep the N75 plugged in electronically.
> 
> I'd ask Doug @ FT what he prefers for a tune.


well for now i just planned on running the car on stock settings which isnt working out very well for me, still need quite a few things before i get tuned, just going to fix exhaust leak or get dp and go from there



PLAYED TT said:


> My money is on this as a big part of the problem....


but it should still run fine on stock settings, there has to be something else i will fix exhaust leak then go from there, until i can get everything i need for tune


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> no tune at all, stock settings... i was just replacing a blown turbo with this for the meantime until i was able to get the rest of the parts, the vacuum leaks are fixed, and i was running a mbc in line with the n75 to stop overboost which isnt helping, and im going to try and get the exhaust on correctly or order the dp/tp


I would set up your MBC in parrallel with the N75, along with a decent tune. Let the n75/software manage partial boost and use your mbc to control the overboost, if you have any with the new tune. 

The F23 flows as much as a gt 2860 turbo. Stock settings can't figure out why the MAF is seeing such high numbers for requested boost. Doug at Frankenturbo can set you up with a smaller wastegate acuator that will help if you're trying to stick to stock levels.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

ill figure it out, just avoiding getting tuned yet, still have quite a bit of supporting mods that need to be done first, ive only owned the car for 3 weeks, and only drove it for 4 days so far :thumbdown:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> ill figure it out, just avoiding getting tuned yet, still have quite a bit of supporting mods that need to be done first, ive only owned the car for 3 weeks, and only drove it for 4 days so far :thumbdown:


These cars are not like tuning a Japanese car- you don't need to tune for each modification. Tunes are adaptive and if Doug recommends Maestro like he runs on his car then it's the most user customizable software running on the stock ECU available at the time.

Fixing your issues then software are your top priorities to get the car running correctly!


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> These cars are not like tuning a Japanese car- you don't need to tune for each modification. Tunes are adaptive and if Doug recommends Maestro like he runs on his car then it's the most user customizable software running on the stock ECU available at the time.
> 
> Fixing your issues then software are your top priorities to get the car running correctly!


yeahh i have been talking to him back and forth, trying to fic the problem so i can go maestro, my idle is a little rough at the moment as well and vacuum will be steady at 20 then jump down to 15 then go back up to 20 and hold, :banghead: hopefully tomorrow ill be able to get the exhaust leak out of the way and go from there


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

this isnt my first time around this motor or audi/vw ive owned and done work to a b5 a4 18t and vw's , this one just seems to be a little pain, once i fix the exhaust leak ill be able to go from there, since thats obviously a major issue


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Sucks you are having issues man..... Hope the dp fixes or band aids it til you get all the things you want before the tune......

I been. Thing of the f23 too, but I am not sure I want to invest in making my car a wide band , and all that stuff.....


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

Morio said:


> Sucks you are having issues man..... Hope the dp fixes or band aids it til you get all the things you want before the tune......
> 
> I been. Thing of the f23 too, but I am not sure I want to invest in making my car a wide band , and all that stuff.....


if your going to to go f23, and plan on using their manifold deff need a downpipe, and suggest a emissions delete and vacuum clean up, i was rushed into this setup due to a blown turbo, 3 days after i bought the car, and still has no inspection :banghead:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. You'll get things ironed out. Just takes some time and patience. And more money than is anticipated... Then some more..Oh, and a little more there.. Like a four ringed financial wheel of death


----------



## MrMark4 GLi (Jul 26, 2010)

dp ordered yet?


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

if you run the car off of just the WG , eg take out the mbc and n75 it should just go to what ever the waste gate is set at ~10 psi i am guessing . that should help and get a tune !! i have United motorsport and it is awesome very smooth tons of power and great people to work with


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Sorry to hear that. You'll get things ironed out. Just takes some time and patience. And more money than is anticipated... Then some more..Oh, and a little more there.. Like a four ringed financial wheel of death


yeahh whenever you plan something on a car, triple the money you think your going to spend



MrMark4 GLi said:


> dp ordered yet?


not yet, one of my customers is working on it now, to see if they can get the exhaust on correctly



EvilVento2.oT said:


> if you run the car off of just the WG , eg take out the mbc and n75 it should just go to what ever the waste gate is set at ~10 psi i am guessing . that should help and get a tune !! i have United motorsport and it is awesome very smooth tons of power and great people to work with


yeahh im running it at 12 psi from the wastegate now, but it still hits like a wall before it will boost, almost like a misfire... ill probably end up going maestro when it comes to tuning


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

so checking out the car i tried, disconnecting a few things and seeing how the car ran, and when i disconnected the maf the car runs fine, it boosts normally at about 12 psi since in running manifold pressure to the wastegate, the car smoked for a minute but then wen away, is this just because the maf is seeing more air because of the f23 so its making the car go crazy, or a faulty maf?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Your MAF is might be shot. If your saying that your car runs better without a MAF? If so, get a new one.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Your MAF is might be shot. If your saying that your car runs better without a MAF? If so, get a new one.



yeah the car actually goes into boost smoothly without a maf, but im just trying to find out if its a faulty maf or that the maf is reading too much air flowing and not allowing the car to boost, idk if that can happen, im a napa salesman so im going to get a new maf and test it tomorrow see what happens


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> yeah the car actually goes into boost smoothly without a maf, but im just trying to find out if its a faulty maf or that the maf is reading too much air flowing and not allowing the car to boost, idk if that can happen, im a napa salesman so im going to get a new maf and test it tomorrow see what happens


Get a Bosch. And make sure it's the right one. Not all TT MAFs are created equal.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Get a Bosch. And make sure it's the right one. Not all TT MAFs are created equal.


yeahh ill see how it goes today


----------

